# Hinze Sunday Morning



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

will be hitting Hinze this sunday bright and early, 
hoping to get there by 5am and fish through until about 9-10am,
all will depend on the weather but fingers crossed.

Again the bass will be guaranteed


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Heya Ben,

Not sure about Sunday, I am free on Saturday but I know your working.
Viv is off to a breakfast thing with the girls in Brisbane Saturday so I can fish all day with no dramas 

Also, I have some nice Bass fillets on ice at home for you mate, give me a call and you can pick em up maybe Thu/Fri evening after work?
My mobile: 0408 688808

Good luck Sunday mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Was there a report from Last Sunday??

Oh Dallas you don't eat them do you?

Ben, The sign up for the East Coast Kayak Fishing Club is this Sunday morning, so alot of us would be going to that.

Maybe next time for me Ben as I'm keen to try Hinze again.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I would prefer to go to Hinze on Sunday but have already said I would go to the meeting so will be fishing the broadwater.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> Oh Dallas you don't eat them do you?


Sel too nice not to save a couple for the pan mate 8)


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Ben,
I've never fished fresh water and was hoping to try this year.Bad health had kept me from trying but now back out on the water again.I fish estuary around bay and Jacobs Well/ Cabbage Tree area.Did a trip last week from Cabbage Tree and chalked up about 14-15 kms and 4 bream.2 keepers at 31cm and 25 cm.
Let me know if you don't mind me tagging along.Thought it would be a good way to learn from someone in the know.
Cheers.
Toni


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dallas - Thanks mate, Il be in touch soon,

Sel - Dallas loves em mate 
so do i, just that we were going to dinner sun night so didnt want to muck around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Oh Dallas you don't eat them do you?


I wouldn't eat a wild fish, but I don't understand why some people are so 'precious' about stocked fish.

I pay my annual licence fee at Hinze (which is a stand alone licence, not SIP) which is about $45 a year I think unless its gone up.



> A reliable supply of cheap, high quality, healthy fingerlings is essential for development of viable snapper farming. Currently, industry estimates the cost of production of snapper at $1.00 per fingerling. This compares with under 35c for barramundi fingerlings and about 46c for bass.


According to the NSW DPI a Bass fingerling costs $0.46, theres no way I would take anywhere near 100 fish a year......it'd be more like 20-30 (at the very most but most likely less) for me so I figure I am not taking more than my share?

I don't see any problem with that.....


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries keeping stocked bass guys, 
they are in abundance in most impoundments anyways,


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Trip cancelled,

hittin up some jacks in a mates boat.


----------

